# Another recent job - finished



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, just finished this one up about a month ago, didn't get a chance to post some pics until now. I'm going to have to get another dome shot because I had another post in the faux area in regards to it..would be an update. 

Lots of wood staining exterior, corbels, t&g, doors. etc. Not as much as others, but fun still. 






















































The "dome", blue venetian.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Rest of the set:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Doors for the home. 

Did a stain + some pinstripe glazing.

Came out nice.....for pine doors. 


Interior Doors:


















Front door:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Love the doors, and the rest of the work is great as usual. SW homes look so much different than those here on the east coast its really shocking.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Great work. The doors came out awesome.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Beautiful home. Great job. If my wife sees any of these pictures, she'll start checking out Paint Talk herself and then I'm surely gonna get in trouble.

I'm just a noob on here. Don't ruin this so quick.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks sharp...


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Those doors look sharp!
Am hoping you get a sweet shot of that dome, I bet it's awesome too.


----------

